# Found this old lantern music box look



## junkortreasure? (Apr 15, 2005)

A friend of mine found this lantern on an old dump behind his house it is about 10 inches tall and plays a song when it is hanging but when you sit it down it has button on the bottom that stops it. It also has a removable piece  in the top but doesnt seem to have any light source unless maybe a candle? any info anyone could give me on this item would be much appreciated THANKS!


----------



## junkortreasure? (Apr 15, 2005)

another pic.....


----------



## junkortreasure? (Apr 15, 2005)

another...


----------



## junkortreasure? (Apr 15, 2005)

last one...


----------



## diginit (Apr 17, 2005)

Either it's a decanter modeled after a railraod lantern or that is not the orginal top/stopper. As it would cut off the oxygen to the flame. If there a bottom to the glass chimney It is a decanter. If the chimney is it open at the bottom it was a lamp. The lamp is doubtful because there would be no reason for the music box and no room for kerosine. either way, I think it was sold as a novelty item. No idea of the year. Hope this helps.  James


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 24, 2005)

Agree...it's a decanter judging by the pour type stopper & the music box...Probably made in Germany, or else Japan....both made music boxes in traditional shapes.
 As for its age...hard to tell. The screws don't look very rusty, maybe indicating they are coated or galvanized...and of a more modern era...


----------

